# My beautiful little Terra



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

This is the prettiest sweetest little girl ever!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She is beautiful! Your photography skills are wonderful too.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh my!! What a beauty she is!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

She has a little smile  very pretty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darian (Mar 24, 2014)

she is soooo cute!!! that little face! the picture with the dog is too much!!! so sweet, thank you for sharing


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

What a pretty little girl! Her color is stunning!


----------



## Willow&Faith (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh my gosh, what colour is she? She's gorgeous!


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

What an gorgeous little lady!! So photogenic, too  Your photography skills are really great, I wish I could get such beautiful pictures of my boys!


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

They are amazing pictures! She is soo beautiful. The 2nd from last picture has to be my Favourite! If you have any tips on photo taking I would greatly appreciate the advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

You took great pictures! Very cute


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone. She is a pretty fun rat to photograph. Although she is always moving!!!!


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

The photo of her the dog is so precious and makes me smile so much! And you do take amazing photos jealous about that lol


----------



## veimar (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, these were the best pictures of rat I've ever seen! She is very cute (and your dog, too), but you are a very good photographer as well. I should ask you to take some pictures of my rats - they always run away when I try to do that.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shots


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

GAAAA!! ADORABLENESS OVERLOAD!! too cute~!!


----------

